#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Лекция о буддизме в Караганде 30 апреля

## PemaTania

*30 апеля* в 16-00 в Караганде состоится лекция Владислава Ермолина.
Владислав Ермолин - переводчик и преподаватель тибетского языка и буддийской философии в Международном Буддийском Институте Кармапы (Нью-Дели) и Институте Тибетских и Азиатских Исследований (Испания). Владислав - практикующий буддист тибетской традиции Карма-Кагью, ученик Ламы Оле Нидала.

Желающие послушать, пожалуйста, звоните 87059008290.

----------

